# Cold, Silver but what about copper?



## cjones636

I Collect silver (can't afford gold right now), but do you think it would be good idea to collect copper or would it be just a waste of time? 1 Pound 999 Fine Copper Bullion Art Bar 12 Styles Investment Best Price | eBay
1oz Copper US Quarter Round Proof Choice Brilliant Uncirc Bullion Free s H | eBay


----------



## Ripon

I have not. The material I've seen available (minted coins / bars) carry far too much mark up to bullion cost to my liking. I don't begrudge them, there is a cost to any business, but to have to pay 23/33% more then a products worth, I'd stick with silver which is well below 10% and sometimes bought below spot.


----------



## AsteroidX

copper has a use far beyond currency. I will not elaborate further. I have near a 1/4 mile of copper tubing both for trade and barter or sell to the right buyer. Im not getting ripped off on this valuable metal. Its most valuable as tubing.


----------



## wesley762

oswegoscott said:


> I'm just curious as to why it would have value if/when most industry is shut down. Sure,tubing may be useful,but plastic and PVC tubing will work


PVC would not work really well for making this stuff called Moonshine lol.


----------



## Nuklhed

Copper is about $3.50/lb. Plenty of it around if the SHTF, easy enough to melt down. Those quarters may be neat, but they aren't worth their weight in copper, as far as I'm concerned. 

Remember, miners didn't have to stamp their wire, leaf, or nuggets of gold before they had value!


----------



## Verteidiger

Yeah, and you can use it to barter with the meth and crack heads. Bingo!


----------



## Blademaker

I have a couple of rolls of a good grade of sheet copper stashed for future use, if need be.
I used to work at/own a scrap metal recycling facility. I don't know if copper would be as valuable as silver simply because if SHTF, there's still a lot laying around in various forms at many locations.

My .02 worth.


----------



## cjones636

So my best bet is to buy copper sheets and tubing?


----------



## AsteroidX

I wouldnt buy it as an investment but Im not selling what I got. I se it more as a workable metal. Then an investment. Silver is best for investing IMO. Golds just out of my pricerange.


----------



## joec

I never understood the draw of precision metals. The only metal I collect is lead be it used wheel weights to any other source. With the, Cast Iron Pot, heat, thermometer and a few molds I can make bullets that will actually be worth something when the SHTF. Gold, silver and even copper will have little value or will diamonds and other precession stones. If you can't eat it, grow it or take game with it if the SHTF for real that stuff would really have no more value. For that matter neither will money/currency/coin it doesn't matter, as anything short of that isn't really the SHTF.


----------



## AsteroidX

The only reason I can find to get some silver is hyperinflation.


----------



## Ripon

That's all fine and great so long as you don't plan on re entering society one bit.



joec said:


> I never understood the draw of precision metals. The only metal I collect is lead be it used wheel weights to any other source. With the, Cast Iron Pot, heat, thermometer and a few molds I can make bullets that will actually be worth something when the SHTF. Gold, silver and even copper will have little value or will diamonds and other precession stones. If you can't eat it, grow it or take game with it if the SHTF for real that stuff would really have no more value. For that matter neither will money/currency/coin it doesn't matter, as anything short of that isn't really the SHTF.


----------



## scramble4a5

oswegoscott said:


> That is precisely why it will increase in value rapidly,and soon. And as I ,and others, have said here many times---it has been used as money for 5,000 years. Paper has always failed.
> Furthermore,silver is used in hundreds of medical & industrial applications. When the SHTF event is over,it will have value for those reasons


With the silver price down I stopped in my local coin shop today to pick up a few rounds and build my stockpile somewhat. The owner said they didn't have anything except 2013 eagles at $34, which is $4 or so over spot. He said when the price dipped buyers came in and snapped up their supply. Maybe this will bring the price up.


----------



## Nuklhed

Sacks of beans and rice, rice and beans!


----------



## StarPD45

AsteroidX said:


> The only reason I can find to get some silver is hyperinflation.


And silver bullets. :-D


----------



## Smitty901

Just my take gold,silver copper what ever is maybe an investment tool for normal times.
SHTF worthless and a death warrant. If you tried to barter with Gold or silver someone is going to take it and your life with it.
I tend to focus on things that will keep us alive Gold nor silver will.
Copper now that has some uses.


----------



## Blademaker

joec said:


> I never understood the draw of precision metals. The only metal I collect is lead be it used wheel weights to any other source. With the, Cast Iron Pot, heat, thermometer and a few molds I can make bullets that will actually be worth something when the SHTF. Gold, silver and even copper will have little value or will diamonds and other precession stones. If you can't eat it, grow it or take game with it if the SHTF for real that stuff would really have no more value. For that matter neither will money/currency/coin it doesn't matter, as anything short of that isn't really the SHTF.


Try and use the older wheel weights, the ones with a steel clip. They have antimony alloyed with the lead making it harder. The stick on wheel weights are just soft lead.


----------



## joec

oswegoscott said:


> You don't understand because you haven't researched on other sites or thought about the reasons given in MANY postings here.Maybe you are being closed minded about it


I do understand economically however that is based the value of these things value that won't probably exist after it collapse. Now goods that can be bartered with will have value but money/value won't matter much with no economy as it is today.


----------



## Denton

I fail to understand two things:

1) Why people can't understand that precious metals have been used as money for _thousands_ of years. By suggesting they will not be in the future is to say that people were a lot smarter than people of today, and that we aren't able to learn.

2) Why people believe that perishable items are a store of value. They are not. It makes no difference if it is a bullet or a can of beans, there is some sort of shelf life or the item is used, and thereby loses its ability to store value.

3) Actually, there is a 3rd thing. If these metals are not worth all that, why is it that those nations that are sick of America's fiscal stupidity are scrambling to get all they can?

The only hedge against currency wars is precious metals, and those other nations know this. They also know our economy is built on debt, and that will collapse. It is going to be a mess when it does. That mess is going to include global chaos and war.

Happy days.


----------



## hayden

They switched over sometime in 1982 to mainly copper coated zinc pennies. Before 1982 pennies where 95 percent copper. They where worth 2 and a half cents awhile back, might be more now. Anyway I save all pre 1982 pennies.


----------



## JPARIZ

Tools have a good shelf life and retain value.


----------



## scramble4a5

oswegoscott said:


> ALL nickels are worth more then 5c--a while back they were worth 7.5 cents--


Isn't that melt value an isn't it illegal to melt U.S. currency? That was my impression anyway.


----------



## scramble4a5

oswegoscott said:


> Yes,it's illegal,but the penny will soon be retired,like Canada just did. And the nickel will follow. Also,when the SHTF,who cares?


Well that is certainly true.


----------



## Blademaker

scramble4a5 said:


> Isn't that melt value an isn't it illegal to melt U.S. currency? That was my impression anyway.


As far as I know, its only illegal to deface American currency only if your trying to counterfeit.
I could be wrong.


----------



## Smitty901

Once melted who would know?
Also what is the total cost to melt it down?
I am betting any coin is best kept as is. You can trade coin with reporting it.
SHTF who cares I am not taking coin ,gold or silver in trade for anything I have.


----------



## Hardknocks24

Copper is still good to trade up with. I'm a electrician you can wire up anything for home protection do think somebody's grab a hold of a door knob with 277 volts there Gona think twice about trying to get in. That will shrink there sack up in a heart beat.


----------



## Deebo

My company deals with a lot of copper wire, and the price is crazy. Copper scrap theft in NM is very rampant. People strip empty houses of the wire and older houses have copper pipes. Scrap yards in my area have helped us catch a theif or two, but we have been stolen from numerous times. We now have a sea-crate under survelliance camera, just for our scrap copper. the new stuff is locked down. and yes, meth is the usual drug of choice for wire thiefs.
as far as long term investments, I could see the coiled tubing being a commidity, and new rolls for wiring a house (romex), would be a sound investment if one was able to store them.


----------



## prepper123

In survival scenario, I think nothing holds as much value as food. I have decided to raise quails. It takes them roughly 6 weeks to start producing eggs from the day they hatch. Once they start laying, they'll keep on laying everyday for the rest of their five-year life span. It costs very little to maintain them, as oppose to chicken, which can take up to 6 months to start laying. They eat just about anything, including grass. Imagine what you could barter for with a basket of quail eggs. I started out by buying eggs from this fella on ebay: 50 Jumbo Coturnix Quail Eggs 16 19 Ounce Birds | eBay . Within 2 months, I had my own establishment of reliable food source.


----------



## Prince Humperdink

I have a bit of precious metals,but mostly stored salt,coffee,and a few other things,and copper coated lead to protect it.


----------



## PaulS

My number 1 rule is to never use anything in barter that can be used against you.
Gold and silver is ok as long as you can find somebody who needs it but it is easier to barter with alcohol, tobacco or coffee because people have need of it. Water is best kept in storage and food... well if you have enough to trade then it is better than most other things but you have to make sure you have enough first.
I don't need alcohol, coffee or tobacco but there are a lot of people who do. That is why I store it. I also recommend fishing supplies - line and hooks are good because folks can get food with it - if they know how. I store more than enough for me and to use for the occassional barter.
I will resist using ammo or guns for barter other than the most remedial guns - like a single shot smooth-bore shotgun but without ammo.


----------



## Montana Rancher

AsteroidX said:


> copper has a use far beyond currency. I will not elaborate further. I have near a 1/4 mile of copper tubing both for trade and barter or sell to the right buyer. Im not getting ripped off on this valuable metal. Its most valuable as tubing.


Hey tanks great idea, I have a couple 20 foot rolls tucked away but more would be better.

I don't stock copper as it is just too bulky even though it has an industrial use. 20 lbs of copper will fit in a .50 cal ammo can and be worth about $70 spot price, 2 silver dollars is about the same investment. Easy to transport and easy to hide. I carry a roll of 20 Morgans in my get home bag.

https://shop.silverbearcafe.com/

Good spot to get bullion $3 over spot. I got all my 90% American $1 coins on eBay for usually spot plus 10% and dimes and quarters i often got at spot, keep away from the AU and BU offerings as those can be fakes. If they have a good Pantene on them, those are probably the best ones and don't ever clean them. The best way to determine if you have a real coin is to drop it on a counter top and listen to it. This is called "ringing" and once you know what a real coin sounds like it is easy to hear the fakes.

I don't plan on silver being worth a lot right aft it hits the fan, but eventually some oth system will come around and I'd rather have some silver than a phony number in a 401k account.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers

I use to teach metal investing and hedging to the liberty movement watch this vid and you will know just about everything I know, I tried to make it a watch one and you dont need me anymore


----------



## silver

I agree with you Ripon, silver is the way to go


----------



## silver

I do to I think its up to 3 cents


----------



## silver

Montana Rancher I asked this question before. I got 5 oz of rmc silver rounds on ebay for 143 plus free shipping. I got them on time and they look great. Did I get a good deal, I think these guys are new, but it looked good to me. I think they are your silver guys, or something like that


----------



## PalmettoTree

Gold is nothing more than a commodity. Governments have abused spending with and without commodity backed currencies.

Money is anything that is accepter in exchange for goods and services.

Note you can buy goods and services with pre 1964 dimes, quarters, halves, and silver dollars. But that exchange would be for the face amount. Or you can sell such coins at spot or more depending on the coin.

If today we were to fix our currency to a particular commodity the fixed amount would necessarily be greater than the commodity value. Once the commodity became more valuable than its trade value it would disappear from circulation.

Such commodity based currencies always result un a scarcity of money for exchange for goods and services. This hurts small businesses.

Our debt would be the same with or without a commodity backed currency. 

Additionally if the government were to try to reinstate a gold or silver backed currency it would need to require those commodities to be turned in. Then there would be the advantage those countries with reserves would have over countries with no natural resource reserves of the commodity.


----------



## That Prepper Guy

I'm usually all about silver but I will definitely look in more thoroughly into copper as both an investment and a tool.


----------



## whoppo

Copper in the form of jackets for lead or steel projectiles is at the top of my list.


----------



## PrepperDogs

For bartering I have salt, silver, and copper. All are needed for various reasons. But I feel that salt will be the most valued when the SHTF. Salt was a commodity way back in the day and will continue to be. Silver is good for mid-value bartering and medicinal purposes. Copper bullion will be good for low value bartering, while copper scrap and bars will always be of value for rebuilding and small manufacturing. Copper scrap is easily melted down into bars for storage. 

Copper bullion is cheap and easy to store, but heavy to bug-out with. If you find the right deals you can get copper bullion for about $1 per ounce. 200 ounces will go a long way and is an inexpensive prep.


----------



## PrepperLite

So is there any value in getting a coffee can and throwing 1982 and older pennies in it when i come across them? I found about 25 on the watch floor tonight and a buffalo nickel after talking with another guy about his investing in silver.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Doesn't cover copper, but looking at gold and silver over the last 5 years, or even the last one or two... Still a good investment? :/

Gold Price Chart - Live spot gold and silver rates - BullionVault


----------



## Denton

joec said:


> I never understood the draw of precision metals. The only metal I collect is lead be it used wheel weights to any other source. With the, Cast Iron Pot, heat, thermometer and a few molds I can make bullets that will actually be worth something when the SHTF. Gold, silver and even copper will have little value or will diamonds and other precession stones. If you can't eat it, grow it or take game with it if the SHTF for real that stuff would really have no more value. For that matter neither will money/currency/coin it doesn't matter, as anything short of that isn't really the SHTF.


Joey, stop being so obstinate. You have this overwhelming desire to buck the test of time, but you are extremely intelligent so I know you can overcome this affliction.

Storing silver will put you in the position of Morgan and Carnegie, post SHTF. Copper is a pretty spiffy idea since it has a low melting point and is soft enough to where even a dolt like me could work it - with the right tools.

Come to the dark side, Joey - we have cookies!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I would not buy copper because it is used so extensively that if the SHTF there would be more around than needed. Tons and Tons are in motors and wiring that would no longer be of any use.


----------



## paraquack

I like the copper covered lead variety of metal, especially if it sits atop a brass cylinder thingy.


----------

